# Where to stay in South Africa



## Judy (May 12, 2010)

Thinking about doing some SCUBA diving prior to starting a tour of southern Africa.  A contributor on scubaboard recommended Sodwana Bay.  Can any of you suggest timeshares in that area or elsewhere where there might be good diving?  (RCI, II, or DAE) 

I found one on rci.com called Sodwana Bay Lodge #2268. Does anyone have any information about it (nothing in the TUG reviews)?  

I'm having a little more trouble searching II because they don't have a good map and I don't know South African geography.  Using II's resort list and Google Earth, I've tried to find something, but so far not much luck except the "diving nearby" notations. Can someone help me out?

I'd also be interested in DAE, although I have deposits with the other two that I have to use up.


----------



## Carolinian (May 12, 2010)

DAE has some trading partner relationships in SA, so you should be able to access more than what is on the availibility list online.  I remember someone posting that they had gotten Kruger Park Lodge that way.  The UK office used to have a dedicated South Africa specialist who was helpful in finding things if what they had in inventory did not fit what you were looking for, but I think this position went away when DAE opened a seperate office in South Africa itself.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2010)

I don't go there much lately, but I used to plan my scuba trips by looking at reviews on scubadiving.com - it is not oriented to timeshares, just diving, but it may give you some great ideas about where to dive.

elaine


----------

